

eieio - soundsop
http://alumnit.ca/~apenwarr/log/?m=200905#28

======
mseebach
This joke is attributed to Linus Thorvals:

IBM motto: "We found five vowels hiding in a corner, and we used them _all_
for the 'eieio' instruction so that we wouldn't have to use them anywhere
else"

Unsourced history of eieio and sex: [http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-
fbdev@vuser.vu.union.edu/m...](http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-
fbdev@vuser.vu.union.edu/msg00864.html)

------
davidw
Oh, that eieio. There's another one:

    
    
        Description: Enhanced Implementation of Emacs Interpreted Objects
        EIEIO is an Emacs lisp program which implements a controlled
        object-oriented programming methodology following the CLOS
        standard. EIEIO also has object browsing functions, and custom widget
        types. It has a fairly complete manual describing how to use it.
     
        EIEIO is now a part of CEDET (Collection of Emacs Development
        Environment Tools).

------
kwamenum86
Interesting story. Surprised it shot to the top though.

~~~
rms
Lightweight enough to be an easy upvote, but hackery enough where you wouldn't
feel guilty about upvoting it. It's basically a perfect story.

------
srn
Yeah, I was amused with that instruction when I was hacking at vxworks and
hand modifying a bootloader without source code ... good times ...

------
mrbuwch
This brings back (mostly) fond memories of writing PowerPC assembler many
years ago. One thing that seems odd to me is that the author credits Motorola
with naming of the eieio instruction. I would have thought that instruction
would have been in the original Power instruction set and thus it would have
been IBM that named it. Anyone know?

~~~
wmf
He probably just thinks Moto invented PowerPC.

------
kazuya
I've long believed one of the ISA designers was a Japanese, as eieio means
kinda hooray in Japanese.

------
lsb
I wonder what they called POPCOUNT.

~~~
duskwuff
Sadly, there is no population-count instruction on PowerPC. The closest thing
you get is cntlzw (Count Leading Zeroes Word).

~~~
asciilifeform
> Sadly, there is no population-count instruction on PowerPC

Here is one man's theory as to why:

<http://www.moyogo.com/blog/2005/09/secret-opcodes.html>

------
shailesh18feb81
looks like eieio came from IBM...not sure about sex (sign extend) instruction
though.

------
ilkhd2
AAA on X86 is not bad.... By the way, i386 NOP is in fact XCHG EAX, EAX

